# stubborn clogged toilet



## madison_22 (May 30, 2015)

Well, softer and friendly didn't work, and the toilet sneered at my good vibes. So I poured a gallon of sulfuric acid in there, and just like a politician it is bubbling and spitting and lots of **** is coming up-but nothing real is happening. It has been four days now, the hip plastic pipe should be full of acid on a really bad trip….the snake goes in, sometimes less, sometimes more, then it bubbles again—but it is still clogged. 
I really don’t want to dig up the pipes, so if I just keep waiting will the acid keep on working? Or does it get neutralized after a while and just smell bad? (Before you start yelling at me, I have a closed tank, so don't worry about the environment!)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

madison_22 said:


> Well, softer and friendly didn't work, and the toilet sneered at my good vibes. So I poured a gallon of sulfuric acid in there, and just like a politician it is bubbling and spitting and lots of **** is coming up-but nothing real is happening. It has been four days now, the hip plastic pipe should be full of acid on a really bad trip….the snake goes in, sometimes less, sometimes more, then it bubbles again—but it is still clogged.
> I really don’t want to dig up the pipes, so if I just keep waiting will the acid keep on working? Or does it get neutralized after a while and just smell bad? (Before you start yelling at me, I have a closed tank, so don't worry about the environment!)


Stop Screwing Up and Call A Plumber!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I stopped reading at "poured a gallon of sulfuric acid". You clearly have no clue how dangerous that chemical is!

Call a licensed professional before you spend something you cannot afford to lose. And in the name of all that is Holy, PLEASE tell him there is a gallon of sulfuric acid in the system.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

https://youtu.be/h5qMbk5mL24


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> https://youtu.be/h5qMbk5mL24


That is fantastic.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

madison_22 said:


> Well, softer and friendly didn't work, and the toilet sneered at my good vibes. So I poured a gallon of sulfuric acid in there, and just like a politician it is bubbling and spitting and lots of **** is coming up-but nothing real is happening. It has been four days now, the hip plastic pipe should be full of acid on a really bad trip&#133;.the snake goes in, sometimes less, sometimes more, then it bubbles again&#151;but it is still clogged.
> I really don&#146;t want to dig up the pipes, so if I just keep waiting will the acid keep on working? Or does it get neutralized after a while and just smell bad? (Before you start yelling at me, I have a closed tank, so don't worry about the environment!)


You just won the Darwin's award of the day... call a licensed plumber and pray he'll come out after you tell him that you stupidily pour the acid into the system..


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Call Anthony Sullivan or a real plumber he'll know what to do:yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Adios, so long, farewell.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I received a request to re-open this thread.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> And in the name of all that is Holy, PLEASE tell him there is a gallon of sulfuric acid in the system.


I get really pizzed off and leave when someone tries to BS me and tell me there isn't acid in a drain line I get called to clear out...

There is a reason for that... 
I get so Pizzed, I leave for your safety!

This single sentence of the MSDS is the reason...

*Eyes:* Causes severe eye burns. *May cause irreversible eye injury. *

Almost everything in my life centers around me having sight...
I have an NHRA Competition License...
I have a bass boat and fish often competitively...
I drive hundreds of miles and use my eyes to perform the duties of my trade...
I'm an amateur astronomer with telescopes that are probably worth more than your car...

If you have the callous disregard to lie and make my losing my sight possible...

Do you have any idea what I feel like doing to you?:furious::furious:
Do you really want to go there?:whistling2:


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Uhh, before pouring in a gallon of Acid...

Did he actually try to just REMOVE the toilet and look underneath? 

I mean that's not very hard and it's far less dangerous than acid.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

He's lucky the toilet didn't explode with the acid stuck in the trap with water.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tounces said:


> Uhh, before pouring in a gallon of Acid...
> 
> Did he actually try to just REMOVE the toilet and look underneath?
> 
> I mean that's not very hard and it's far less dangerous than acid.


I had a hard time reading his post and understanding his terminology, but that was also my thought... was there was a tub? Lowest drain is affected first unless there is some sort of vent issue/vapor lock. Being a tank only(?) Did he check that? Sounds like a slab or crawl to me.

Acid down any drain is bad news any which way you look at it... and I don't know about everyone else here, but my sniffer is kinda blind to most strong smells like poop and glue.

Ignorance is bliss ain't it!:laughing:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

this guy is a troll and messing with us. its a plumber i am guessing.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I took away from it that the blockage was actually in the toilet itself, not the drain....

But who knows, I mean the guy clearly doesn't have a clue.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey, at least we got a link to a funny video from this thread!

I've been from coast to coast in plumbing/drain cleaning, and found myself in the northern mid west. I've heard all kinds of terms (the one that bugs me the most is "stink pipe"). Yeah I'd say not from the US, Canada... my guess is a former Soviet Union State? Or just some smart azz messing around.

What did the "who is" report say about the IP address?


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I just wish they would ban the acid from the market!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When I find one like that the cost goes up as it is hard on my cable, equipment and ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

